# How is Hugo's confirmation?



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

*Conformation*

I've seen a few people posting about their pups confirmation and stack photos and I thought I'd give it a shot and see what you guys think about Hugo 

He weighs 55.2lbs and is aprox 27" tall (to his shoulder) and 26.5" (from his rear to his chest bone) ... not sure if that is from where you are meant to measure from but he is proportionate to me

PS: I couldn't get a photo with him looking straight on perfectly...

Other than his tail I think he is perfect <3


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Ill try and take a better pics tonight with my husbands help.























Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not am expert in conformation but I notice a lot of pet dogs have long backs. Your dog has a nice short, square back, which I think is desirable.

He looks very cute to my amateur eyes !


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

hugo looks like he has a nice topline. 
he looks like he might be a little straight in the front, but it's hard to tell from the photos. my Jasper also has a straight front, and he looks quite like Hugo structure-wise, i think! 

all i know how to assess are fronts and toplines - i'm still learning everything else!


----------



## HeritageHills (Sep 4, 2017)

No expert here, but I really enjoy getting to hear more experienced opinions so thank you for sharing


----------



## DCspoo (Apr 19, 2015)

No opinions but I love the idea of this thread! 


Side note, I wonder if we have any show/breeders/knowledgeable people willing to post pictures and give critique of their own dog(s)? Would be fun for people at home to look at their own dog and really see the similarities or differences.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

I agree, I love this type of post! Always very informative for those of us trying to learn more about correct conformation. At the same time, I can see how it could be a little difficult for those who do know more to candidly talk about the faults in other people's beloved dogs. So perhaps like dcspoo said maybe those who know more could do a thread and post pictures of their own dogs and talk about the faults. That way no ones feeling are getting hurt. Once you become aware of a fault in your own dog, it can be very hard to "unsee" that fault. Now for those who already know their dogs faults, and probably knew about them before they even got the puppy/decided to keep the pup out of a litter it is a little different. In my opinion. Hugo is a very cute boy OP!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> I agree, I love this type of post! Always very informative for those of us trying to learn more about correct conformation. At the same time, I can see how it could be a little difficult for those who do know more to candidly talk about the faults in other people's beloved dogs. So perhaps like dcspoo said maybe those who know more could do a thread and post pictures of their own dogs and talk about the faults. That way no ones feeling are getting hurt. Once you become aware of a fault in your own dog, it can be very hard to "unsee" that fault. Now for those who already know their dogs faults, and probably knew about them before they even got the puppy/decided to keep the pup out of a litter it is a little different. In my opinion. Hugo is a very cute boy OP!


Absolutely! no hard feelings but I would love to know what others think. Considering he isn't registered nor where his parents, so I don't have a linage I could follow with him and see what his grandparents looked like ect.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I too think he is very cute! It is hard to comment on conformation at times because a lot is learned by putting your hands on the dog itself and feeling its conformation ie: shoulder angels and such. Also seeing them move tells a lot about how they are built. All I can say from what I know is that his eyes look too round, and his tail set is a bit low. But neither of these things prevent him from being the best Poodle he can be! 
I'm no expert in any way shape or form!!! I just know what I have learned about my own dogs by listening and watching as they were evaluated by my groomer (duel certified master groomer who has been in Standards her whole life and does grooming competitions with hers) and by my conformation/obedience teachers who have help guide me along the way with Stella and then with my litter when they were 7 weeks old and I had them evaluated and temperament tested. 
I will do one of them at a time (I have to head to work very very soon so may not do another until tonight). And remember its hard to see all features and structure in photos at times depending on position of dog/lighting/coat and such.
Stella first! She is the momma after all. 
I know her faults so searched hard for a stud to complement her where she was lacking!
Her eyes are to round (want oval)
her feet are not tight enough
her shoulder is a bit straight 
her neck is a bit short
her tail set is a bit low
her coat is too soft (doesn't have the "harsh" texture described in the standard. Its kinda common in Parti colored dogs. Too many breeders trying to just produce "colors" and not focusing on the whole dog, working towards the standard for the breed.
So the Stud I chose has nice eyes, a better shoulder and tail set. Nice feet, and length of neck. And a very nice coat texture. This all works to try and improve my next generation! It worked nicely. The 3 pups I have (and the black male pup I placed) all are better then she is. Not perfect but an improvement!
I don't have a show stack photo of Stella on my computer yet. I have one on the wall from her first show as a 6 month old. I will take a picture of it and post it later so you can see her "Show ready"


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Dina I agree with the others about Hugo. Like AA said, it is very hard to know some things without putting your hands on the dog. You did very well getting those pictures single handedly though  It is hard to get a stacked picture without someone else there to help hold the dog! I am not an expert at all, so take this with a grain of salt. I feel like Hugo's front is a little too far forward/straight (a problem very prevalent in the dog world, not just with poodles!) and his tail set a little low. Also mentioned were the rounded eyes, which aren't correct for standard but I actually think are extremely cute and more expressive  He does seem to be built very square which is wonderful as so many poodles have a back that is too long.

It was also very fun learning more about Stella - she is simply gorgeous. It would be fun for you to tell us about Stella's major strengths as well, so we can see both sides of the picture! I would like to do this with my new puppy, however she is just a young thing now (12 weeks) and could grow out of/into completely different strengths and weaknesses by the time she hits maturity.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Hard to tell without proper conformation pictures but this is what I would see

He's pretty square in his build which is positive
Looks to have a decent topline
Tail set is a bit low and a bit gay (and docked shorter than ideal) 
He's straight both front and rear with little angulation, but nice low set hocks
Not enough forechest, his chest is lacking depth (but I believe he's still young so this could fill out a bit)
Eyes round with a head that's not very refined.

No dog is perfect, and he isn't the _best_ put together, but he's not a show dog so that's ok! His personality and his ability to do what you want is all that matters. Unless you were doing super arduous things with him all the time I don't imagine any faults he has should cause you issues.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone, I appreciate the feedback!

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Dina said:


> Thank you everyone, I appreciate the feedback!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


And yes Hugo is still young only 15 months old

Sent from my HUAWEI G7-L03 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

As promised earlier here is Stella in her first show at 6 months of age. She is the pup in the last picture in the row. I'm standing in the photo. 
Stellas daughters Joy- Silver Sable Brindle girl and Sara-White and Blk Parti
To critique the girls:
Joy- eyes a bit round (but better then mom)
neck a bit short (but way better than mom)
shoulder a bit straight
tail set a bit low (but much better than mom)
feet could be tighter (but much better than mom)
She has a better coat, but still soft in areas than Stella. She has a perfect head (as described by my conformation teacher who evaluated her at 7 weeks. She just kept looking at her face and kept saying "wow, just wow, very nice head). She is the pick between the two girls.

Sara- Pretty much the same a Joy but is a heavier bitch all around. Much more solid and heavier in structure. She has a fantastic coat and has that "look at me, aren't I just fantastic" attitude about herself no matter where she is. She feels like she is "all that and a slice of cake!" She defiantly has that "show dog attitude" that you hear people talk about. 

Big Guy- He is my POL. Blue Abstract (parti factored) He is very handsome and masculine. (I'm bias! lol). He also has improved on Stella. He has an incredible coat! His neck is much nicer! His feet and shoulder and tail set can still get better. 
Plus on a great note, Ive been told by 2 judges that all 3 of my pups are incredible movers! They just float above the ground in the ring. I got to see a junior handler show Big Guy for me in the Champion class (I had Joy in the class as well, that she won!) and I got to see him move in the ring for the first time. He was stunning! (again I'm a bit bias, they are my babies!)
So basically we improved on areas but still have things to work on to create that "perfect" Poodle. A great second generation but I can still look forward to doing even better.


----------

